# To the hobby shop.



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Well yesterday I took two of my models to the local hobby shop here in Portland Oregon and have them on display, and the proprietors welcomed them that being that Halloween is fast approaching, one is the Ghost of Castle Meir with lighted eyes and the other is the ghouls from Afraid of The Dark movie.
The hobby shop is Bridgetown Hobbies 3350 N.E. Sandy Blvd if close by come take a look. Karl
PS. How many of you have done the same thing in your LHS ? 







Shadow always has to be involved with everything I do.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I guess none of the modelers here shares their models with any hobby shops that's too bad could give customers an idea what those models they would look like when built. Karl


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Have you not looked in the display case when you enter?? There are built models right there in the case for folks to have a gander at!! And when I get my Galactica ships done I just might take them over to Bridgetown, for a while anyway.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great idea! I've always enjoyed studying other people's work on display at shops like that. :thumbsup:

Got any close ups of the ghost?


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

Two of my local shops do that, but one hides them in a darkish area below waist-height where they are hard to see and the other puts them in the front window exposed to sunlight all day long (some of the models that have been there a while aren't taking the UV very well). Neither of the cases are air tight, so dust is a problem too. It's a shame - I'd love to see more locally done and well cared for kit displays rotate through the shops. Bridgetown looks like they are doing it right!

I'd love to see more Ghost pics too, BTW!

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

irishtrek said:


> Have you not looked in the display case when you enter?? There are built models right there in the case for folks to have a gander at!! And when I get my Galactica ships done I just might take them over to Bridgetown, for a while anyway.


Irishtrek I was going to but they said that a car club is going to put their cars in that case so I had to move my models to the game room section, they want all those models cleared out. Karl


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Great idea! I've always enjoyed studying other people's work on display at shops like that. :thumbsup:
> 
> Got any close ups of the ghost?


Sure do. Karl

 
with the eyes off.


with the eyes lit.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Well done!

Many moons ago, I struck a deal with a local department store to build models for them to display in their hobby department in exchange for the same kits unbuilt. I had a GREAT time, and learned a great deal of modeling techniques in the process. I especially loved building the Monogram B-52 and Revell 1/72nd Space Shuttle for them to display..

Keep up the great work!

Larry


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Larry, I just bought a new quiet California dual tank air tool air compressor so I don't wake up the lady of the house when airbrushing well past midnight that would be bad ....... I have several models in various stages of completion and will have photos of them to post here when done. Karl


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

starduster said:


> Irishtrek I was going to but they said that a car club is going to put their cars in that case so I had to move my models to the game room section, they want all those models cleared out. Karl


That sucks!!!


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 30, 2007)

*Hobby displays*

Back in the late 70's, early 80's when the first Star Wars kits came out. I built an Xwing and Vaders TIE fighter. The owner asked me if I would like them put on display, I said heck ya. Well time passes and 30 years later I was visiting my Dad, I live in Vegas now, and he still lives in Mpls. I went driving around the old neighborhood, sure enough the old hobby shop was still there, owned now by the Son. And guess what was still in a display case, my Xwing and TIE. I talked to the guy about them and he said his father told him never to get rid of them, that they brought him a lot of business back in the day. I then told him that I was the one the built and painted them, and he almost cried. His father had just passed away about a month before, and he had some very fond memories of looking at those kits while his dad did business. One of the nicest memories that I have.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome story Gothmog, I take it you left the models in the store ? I think youngsters need to see what can be done with these models not just the cars but all kinds of models. Karl


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nicely done, *starduster!* Congrat's on the display.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you sir, I just love this hobby and if I can inspire some child I'm happy. Karl


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job on both the models. It's good that they're being seen. 

Sean


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks SJF, as I finish future models I may just bring them to the hobby shop for people to see, get the youngsters interested. Karl


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Went out to Bridgetown today for some putty and a sanding stick and I asked them about that display case by the door and was told it will be for a contest and there for will just be temporary.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

At least I got my models displayed  Karl


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I talked to the guys in the hobby shop yesterday and they told me there's plenty of interest in my models displayed there especially in the ghost but the hobby shop told them they can't get the ghost anymore, I guess some people were plenty pissed about that. Karl


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I took my two models home from the hobby shop and left two more models for display, the Mummy and the Octaman, had many positive responses from people seeing the models. Karl


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

This thread needs more pictures of Shadow. 

Lots more.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Ha,ha,ha, OK ....... OK ............. Karl


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I do StarDuster! While I do not showcase mine at a Hobby Store, I DO own my own Monster Cafe. Thousands of people see my work every year.









There is a huge feeling of satisfaction seeing kids faces look at these.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

[URL=http://s1192.photobucket.com/user/Hobgoblin238/media/66959_10151767459843452_1438413596_n.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow and a fine collection to be proud of, it would be great if you had a camera capturing the faces of the kids seeing these, what a great album THAT would make, thank you for sharing these photos, great work. Karl


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

A dog for a chauffeur. Does he drive with his head out the window? Like Ace Ventura Pet Detective.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

No pics at this time are available for me to grab but all the gang
here in the Seattle area are still lucky to have GALAXY HOBBY They have a large case full of our stuff. 

Yes...in the sad days of the Mom and Pop Hobby shops are disappearing one by one ...Galaxy is still going very strong even after a Hobby Lobby move a few doors away...heck they say its been even better ...While Mom, Grandma and the girls are looking for craft ideas and fabric....the Dads and Son's head on over and KAH CHING! Gotta love it! 

Hats off to all the surving Hobby Shops!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

In my younger years, I had a job in a hobby and craft store (chain) called "Gagers". While employed there, for anything I built for display at the store (which was mainly models) I got store credit towards anything I wanted to purchase. It was great!
For the past 13 years, my wife and I have been living in Coos Bay (after moving to the Oregon coast from Minnesota). Next summer we will be putting our house up for sale so we can move to the Portland area (where our kids and grandson are). REALLY looking forward to getting together with all you "Portlandians" (and all others close by). Hopefully we might get our own little "Northwestern" model convention (or gathering) started!

Phil K


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

wander1107 said:


> A dog for a chauffeur. Does he drive with his head out the window? Like Ace Ventura Pet Detective.


LOL, no not really, but she does put her chin on our shoulder when we're driving and she knows where every treat awaits her from the gas station, bank drive through she is a food driven dog soon to get her good canine citizen classification. Karl





Looking for the gas station attendant for a treat.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

fluke said:


> No pics at this time are available for me to grab but all the gang
> here in the Seattle area are still lucky to have GALAXY HOBBY They have a large case full of our stuff.
> 
> Yes...in the sad days of the Mom and Pop Hobby shops are disappearing one by one ...Galaxy is still going very strong even after a Hobby Lobby move a few doors away...heck they say its been even better ...While Mom, Grandma and the girls are looking for craft ideas and fabric....the Dads and Son's head on over and KAH CHING! Gotta love it!
> ...


Some years ago we here in the Portland Oregon area had a great hobby shop Aero sports and hobbies where you could run your R/C cars in a dirt track when dry or a mud filled track after rains, and they had great prices on vintage kits too. Karl

The old former Aero sports hobby shop with dirt along side.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

That's awesome, she looks like a great dog.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you, I've had several dogs over the years but this breed the Belgian Sheepdog the Groenendael is by ar the smartest dog I've ever had and every day she is doing some amazing things, keeping me on my toes. but my wife likes the Tervuren also a Belgian Sheepdog only they are brown with black and usually have a black face a little more hair and just as smart, Karl


But we have acquired another Belgum Sheepdog a Tervuren only 10 1/2 weeks old and is a fiesty little gal and our Shadow loves her it's going to be a lot livery around her in the following months LOL. Karl
Aysha.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

With a heavy heart I must report another Hobby shop is about to bite the dust Bridgetown Hobbes in Portland Oregon is closing it's doors after 30 years the same store I had my models on display. the owners say they have been struggling to keep the hobby shop afloat for the last year some dipping into their retirement to keep it going but increasing costs are driving them to make a finial decision, I mentioned to the owner this is just another nail in the coffin for hobby shops and he agreed I asked if there were any interested parties willing to take the store and he said none as far as he knows, and they were doing a brisk business today at a 27% discount on all models and games as well as all fixtures are for sale.
Today until 6 pm and tomorrow Sun from 12 to 6 pm and Mon thru Thurs from 11 am to 7 pm customer sale after that the general public is invited, just makes me angry as we only have a few Hobby Town stores and a large hobby store in Beaverton .... Tammy's toy and hobbies, a bit of a drive and red light cameras too, it was fun while it lasted. Karl


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

I share your sorrow.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

With the level of discounting online shops offer, their own distributors undercutting them with their own customers and the Demographics of the hobby changing I wonder how long before they are all gone?


----------



## WShawn (Jan 10, 2004)

*Bummed*

I'm really bummed that Bridgetowne Hobbies is going out of business. I got the call last week about the sale, but I didn't follow up until just now. There wasn't anything there I was dying to get.

Even though I haven't built a kit since moving to Portland in 1995 (my time going to home improvements and our computer animation business), I would still go in there from time to time to see what was new. I made it a point to buy kits (like the big Polar Lights TOS and refit Enterprises) from them rather than online in the hopes that my little contribution would help them stay afloat, so that when I finally got a chance to build something I could get paint and glue and whatever from a store that was about a mile away from my house. Now it looks like I'll be driving twenty minutes or more to Hobbytown or Tammie's Hobbies in Beaverton. It's hard to believe that, as far as I can tell, there are no full-service hobby stores in Portland proper anymore.

Fudge.

Shawn


----------

